# Quality........maybe?



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

who's going to ring first :roll:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

:lol: :lol: I know a good few people who work for them


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

:lol: it must be a national company


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

Looks like a Government Department phone number.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

j8keith said:


> Looks like a Government Department phone number.


yeah tax office keith :lol:


----------



## Nilesong (Jan 19, 2009)

:lol:

Good find!


----------



## Arbees (Jul 11, 2012)

Lol

Coffee meet keyboard.Keyboard meet coffee


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

Arbees said:


> Lol
> 
> Coffee meet keyboard.Keyboard meet coffee


oooops


----------

